# Car scrappage scheme



## Lilo Lil (Jun 17, 2010)

Does anyone know if there's a car scrappage scheme here in Spain, similar to the one in the U.K.?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

There was a scheme giving you 2000€'s discount for trading in a car over 10 years old for a new one but the catch was the new one had to have a co2 reading of 120 g/ml or less. The old car was then scrapped. Don't know if its still going though .


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the UK scheme is over BTW and this is a link stating it was extended is Spain but can't see the date anywhere..
Spain extends scrappage scheme | TheGreenCarWebsite.co.uk

Reading this you would think that it would be extended..
Spanish government to extend car scrappage programme

But reading this it sounds a mess, not sure if this is the latest status on the scheme tho!
Some disappointing news on this site if this is all true that is..
Spain Business Brief - Tuesday June 15 2010

seems crazy if show rooms could possibly try to get money back from people if the government hasn't paid them!
Going off on a tangent... there is something about house prices at the bottom of that last link also. I guess that does reflect something read and posted on a while back now.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Muddy said:


> I'm pretty sure the UK scheme is over BTW and this is a link stating it was extended is Spain but can't see the date anywhere..
> Spain extends scrappage scheme | TheGreenCarWebsite.co.uk
> 
> Reading this you would think that it would be extended..
> ...



I like this bit " Meanwhile following the announcement of a forthcoming General Strike by the Unions confirmed for September 29,"

Why not before ? Oh sorry it's vacations . :clap2:


----------

